# compatiable semi-aggressive tempermented fish?



## korweabo0 (Dec 16, 2009)

well, since i hope to build this: DIY project - Stand, Tanks and Sump. - Aquarium Forum

i need to start thinking up what kind of fish i'd like in there. because i like the fire eel, i'll most likely get S-A fish. and if it outgrows the tank - i'll find it a new home. but for starters the tank i hope to build will be 55g, perhaps 70. so i'd like some suggestions as to what fish i should have in there (semi-aggressive)

i'd like fish that dwell around the top, middle and bottom of the tank. and do well alone and not in schools since i'd like diversity on my tank.


----------

